# Horse Show Supplies



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have my NBHA state final at the end of june we will be there through the 23-25. I was wondering what I should bring like first aid stuff, tack stuff, and other things like that. Please Help.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

First aid:
-Neosporin
-Bute
-Vet wrap
-Bandages/Bandaids
-Gauze Pads
-Rubbing alcohol

Tack stuff
-Leather cleaner
-Cover for all tack
-Electrical tape in case you need to hold something down to make it look neater 
-Cleaner for stirrups
-Lint roller
-Safety pins

Other
-Sandpaper (hooves)
-Hoof polish
-Hoof pick
-Supplies in case he looses shoe and the farrier isn't available
-Leg wraps 
-Electrical tape to ensure the Velcro doesn't come undone
-De-tangler and conditioner
-Bathing supplies
-Braiding bands
-QuicBraid (always been helpful for me)
-Yarn if your horses braids never hold well
-show sheen
-variety of brushes
-clippers
-ear plugs
-vaseline
-regular manual razor
-rags
-whitening shampoo

and of course all of your show outfit and tack


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Be sure to bring a sense of humor xD 

I think the previous post covered most of it. My advice would be to bring a spare of everything you can (except fancy tack and stuff, obviously Lol). Stuff always seems to go missing at horse shows. If you can, bring an extra set of reins, an extra bit, extra halter and lead rope, extra hair ties, extras, extras, extras!  it's good to be over prepared than under prepared.


----------

